#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT JEE 2012 Tips & Tricks | Tips & Tricks to crack IIT JEE 2012 | IIT JEE Tips

## nitikas

Nobody can undermine the importance of planning when doing any important task, and if it means preparing for the IIT-JEE exam, you should be even more careful. 

The best time to start *IIT JEE* preparation is at the beginning of 11th class. Students feel more energetic after the break which they get after boards and a lot more can be learnt. 

Students who start late often end up leaving some key topics of 11th class *JEE* syllabus. Also, if a student start his preparation for *IIT-JEE* in 12th class then the amount of hard work is increased manifold due to additional pressure of 12th boards, and also chances of getting a high rank in* JEE* are decreased.

The study plan should be created on weekly basis ,however some topics need weeks to cover,so one need to plan intelligently and accurately.

Don't forget that only learning chapters will not take you anywhere, it is questions that you need to answer in the final exam. So practice, practice and practice till you are perfect at the chapter and then move ahead.

*Below mentioned are some important tips when deciding what chapter to study on any given day*:


If you have enough time for the exam, pick a chapter you are weak in and one that is important from the exam standpoint.Or if you do not have enough time, pick a chapter that you are comfortable, have not practiced enough and that is an important chapter.Any day give priority to important chapters if you have not revised them or not practiced enough questions on them.If exams are just approaching, leave out any new chapters because it will create a lot of stress and anyway you cannot master it enough for the exam.Keep in mind important milestones coming up, like mock tests or school exams, festivals or family functions.
*The Debut of Minimum Eligibility Criterion!*

It will be the first time that the* IITs* have introduced a minimum eligibility criterion of 60 per cent (for the reserved categories it is 55 per cent).

Students therefore will be under a lot of pressure to get good marks in the Board exams, Aakash Chaudhry, director, Aakash Educational Services, said. But he was quick to add that the eligibility criterion is not going to make much of a difference because only a negligible number of students who prepare for the* IIT- JEE* get less than the minimum mark.

*How to Solve IIT JEE Paper?:-*


Dont stick to one question if you think that the question of 3 marks would take more then 5 minutes then leave it and try at the end ,also if you feel that a question is taking more than average time then leave it and move onto the next question.Try to mark the answers simultaneously when you are solving the paper,you may make mistakes if you plan to mark the answers in the end so plan your time accordingly.

Dont try to solve the question twice,if you get the answer during the first attempt then its good otherwise leave the question.Always transfer your answers to the ovals, five at a time. This would reduce the frequent and wasteful back and forth shuttling between the Question Paper and the Answer Sheet, during the exam.Proceed by the process of elimination (POE). Eliminating improbable options will help zero-in on the correct answers. This strategy would also help reduce the probability of errors while you make intelligent guesses.Be smart while making your calculations. For example, you can easily figure out that the product of 200 and 550 would be slightly greater than 100000 (the product of 200 and 500). You may pick your choice accordingly.
*Important Topics:-*
Choosing the right topics for maximum study is very important for getting a high rank in *JEE*. Lots of topics in* JEE* syllabus require a huge lot of time, incomparable to that required by other topics. 

Spending too much time on these topics and ignoring other topics leads to drastic failure in rank. Lots of topics in* JEE* are very easy and are of NCERT level.

The key to topping *JEE* is to maximize your scoring in these topics which boosts the rank. List a few of these topics:
*MODERN PHYSICS AND ELECTRONICS* : Most of the questions easy and similar to past *JEE* questions.*WAVE OPTICS* : Most of the questions are similar to past *JEE* questions*INORGANIC CHEMISTRY AND GENERAL CHEMISTRY* : Most of the questions are of NCERT level and are simple.*SOLID STATE* : Most of the questions are very easy.*PROBABILITY AND DIFFERENTIATION* : Most of the questions are simple and NCERT level.*DIFFERENTIAL EQUATIONS* : Most of the questions are similar to past *JEE* questions.
So Plan what and how you need to study and study what you have planned . 

ALL THE BEST....

FaaDoOEngineers.com wishes all the aspirants luck and happiness all their life.






  Similar Threads: Windows Tips and Tricks Tips to crack aieee 2012 | How to crack aieee 2012 | Tips for aieee entrance exam Linux Tips & Tricks

----------


## raveena326

thank u [MENTION=50292]nitikas[/MENTION]  :):

----------

